# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Hỏi-Đáp về Nâng Cấp >  cho hỏi thanh ram 1g giá bao nhiêu

## dinhduongchobe

cấu hình của máy mình nè:intel(r)celeron(r)cpu 430 @ 1.80 ghz ram 1g giờ mình cần các bác tư vấn giùm nên mua ram nào thích hợp và giá cả bao nhiêu còn men thì mình không biết ,than'k các bác trước liên hệ qua yh:hantuyetbangh cần bổ sung gì xin các bác chỉ giáo.!

----------


## nguyen_phuonglien

chip celeron 1.8 thì dùng ram 1g là vừa rồi, nhưng nếu bạn thực sự muốn tăng dung lượng ram thì mua thêm 1 con ram giống hệt cái đang dùng và cắm thêm vào. trường hợp bạn đang dùng 2 ram (512x2) thì ko nên tận dụng mà phải mua mới 2 cái 1g nhé. 1 thanh ram 1g loại thường giá khoảng 600k, nên ra trực tiếp cửa hàng để xem giá chính xác.

----------


## nguyenhoangcomputer

mainboard hỗ trợ ram. nếu không biết tên main thì không giúp bạn được.

----------


## thuthunga

phải biết tên mainboard thì mới biết nó hỗ trợ ram nào, dung lượng bao nhiêu. bạn dùng công cụ cpu-z để xem.

----------


## abusayyart

cpu celeron 430 thì sk 775 fsb 800 , chắc xài tầm ddr hay ddr2 , bạn mún nâng cấp ram thì mua 1 cây y hệt như vậy gắn vào . mà dòng ram ddr hay ddr2 hiện giời rất hiếm nên mua với giá rất cao. mình nghĩ ko nên nâng cấp làm gì cho tốn kém , bạn chờ có tài chính thì làm 1 cái máy khác cho moi' , còn máy đó thì nhường cho a e lướt web , đánh word exel hoặc tháo ra nguyên cứu về pần cứng cũng dc...

----------

